# Jeu "City of Heroes" sur mon iMac G5 via Ubuntu



## David K. (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai pouvoir m'essayer au MMORPG City of Heroes. Poss&#233;dant un iMac G5, il m'est impossible d'utiliser BootCamp afin d'installer Windows XP. Il est bien s&#251;r hors de question d'acheter un Pc pour jouer &#224; ce jeu.

Lors de mes recherche afin de trouver, sans grande conviction, une solution, je suis tomb&#233; sur cet article. Il y est expliqu&#233; comment installer City of Heroes sous Ubuntu. Ce dernier est installable sur mon iMac G5, au joie !

Je souhaiterai donc avoir confirmation qu'en installant Ubuntu (en plus de mon actuel Mac OSX Leopard) que le jeu fonctionnera, que je n'installe pas cette distribution Linux pour rien :sick: 

Merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Novembre 2007)

Dav_ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai pouvoir m'essayer au MMORPG City of Heroes. Possédant un iMac G5, il m'est impossible d'utiliser BootCamp afin d'installer Windows XP. Il est bien sûr hors de question d'acheter un Pc pour jouer à ce jeu.
> 
> ...



Bah, vu que le G5 est un PPC et que le jeu n'est vraiment pas fais pour ce type de processeur... Je dirais que non. Désolé.


----------



## David K. (12 Novembre 2007)

Arf, bon ben faudra que je m'arme de patience jusqu'à la sortie de Marvel Universe Online sur Xbox 360 (vu que je ne suis pas prêt de changer mon iMac avant plusieurs années encore)...
Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Novembre 2007)

Dav_ a dit:


> Arf, bon ben faudra que je m'arme de patience jusqu'à la sortie de Marvel Universe Online sur Xbox 360 (vu que je ne suis pas prêt de changer mon iMac avant plusieurs années encore)...
> Merci pour ta réponse



Pas de quoi.


----------



## clampin (20 Novembre 2007)

Et via un émulateur ? ça ne passerai pas ? bon ca sera trèèèèèèèès lent... mais ça pourrait se lancer non ?


----------

